# Look what i found!!!



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

So is that the new one? Old one? Educate me please!!


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

new one


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

whats soo great about that reel?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*525*

I will give you 200 dollars for it.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sea2aeS said:


> whats soo great about that reel?


Ceramic bearings and a knobby mag adjustment.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> whats soo great about that reel?



i like the colors


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'm so glad you found the reel i lost!please return for $25 reward.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

it can also be bought here in the states. hell if im droppin 300clams on one


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*525 trade*

How about a brand new 7500 blue c3ct with ceramic bearings and carbon drag? Or a 6500MkII and 150 dollars?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, but I'm still waiting on one like just like that ... but says 535 on it.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Yeah, but I'm still waiting on one like just like that ... but says 535 on it.



i cant tell you how many times i have wished it did!!! mabey if i scratch out the 2 and write in a 3 and glue a flux capasidore to it, it will magicly get wider


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*sea2aes*

where can you buy them at?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

That knob would be so annoying for me while fighting a fish. Whats the advantage of the knob over the slidey? Forgive my ignorance.

Never mind just read th other thread, its better for the field.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

How much are they? 300.00 big ones?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

they arnt that much, but there is a very long waiting list!!!!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*525 supermag*

E-Bay. They are for sale everyday.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i just looked them up, are they actually getting 325.00 for them, gives me an idea


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Cdog said:


> That knob would be so annoying for me while fighting a fish. Whats the advantage of the knob over the slidey? Forgive my ignorance.
> 
> Never mind just read th other thread, its better for the field.


More for tourny casting. It is just a juiced up 525 mag on the inside, Nicer gears,same drag,and 5 bearings (ceramics)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

barty b said:


> More for tourny casting. It is just a juiced up 525 mag on the inside, Nicer gears,same drag,and 5 bearings (ceramics)


Thanks Barty, I had the Slosh knob mag and it dug into my wrist when fighting a fish. I can see where the tourney guys would like it.


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Lip Ripper,they claim 200yards right out of the box.Keep us posted with what she'll do.Sweet looking piece of equipment.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Cluck said:


> Lip Ripper,they claim 200yards right out of the box.Keep us posted with what she'll do.Sweet looking piece of equipment.


Might have to up the shocker a bit but with my big Lami and Daiwa S-6000T spinner I could get it to go at least 150!


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Now Sarge play nice.Congrats on your casting at the Polar Bear.I fished AI yesterday with Swace and Japeel and you have ruined Japeel at his first tourney.I don't believe a bushel basket would fit his head due to the swelling.I hope to make Marlton in March for no other reason but to relieve him of some of his inflamation.LOL.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I'm just joshin'... I had the old MAG-T a few years ago, the knob was neat but no clicker. I believe the new Super-T sideplate retains the clicker. Nice reel, let us know how it performs Ripper!

Peel did great, listened to the help and advice he was given and went up and put it to good use. From where he started the day and where he finished he has every right to be proud. Marlton will be great this year, I'm hoping to do the one in Virgina but that weekend is actually the starti of my camping vacation in MD.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

as soon as it gets out of the teens i will give it a shot. and post my results.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*525 Super Xtra Mag*

Black Beard...
Will Shakespere Acquistion affect these reels in the future?


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

barty b said:


> More for tourny casting. It is just a juiced up 525 mag on the inside, Nicer gears,same drag,and 5 bearings (ceramics)


What's the gearing upgrade?


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Lip,

While you're waiting for it to get out the teens, do me a favor and take off the left side plate and see if you can find 6 magnets. I received my Supermag Xtra today. The first thing I did was to take off the left side plate to see how things worked and to clean and re-oil bearings.

Mine only has 4 magnets, at least that's all I can see. Their advertising still states 6 magnets. Don't know if they left mine out, changed the design, or I just don't see them. Let me know what you find.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i have 4 in mine. looks like there isnt room for any more.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Lip Ripper said:


> as soon as it gets out of the teens i will give it a shot. and post my results.


whoa.... How cold has it been it your waiting till it warms up into the teens??


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

man, its been some kinda cold here lately!!!!! just about every time i get up to go to work its raight around 17 and there were a few days that it never made it above freezing:--| if i cast in this i think i would shatter by rod!!

now that brings up another question. i have always heard that one downside of a graphite rod was that they can shatter in cold weather.
is there any truth to this?


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

Lip Ripper said:


> i have 4 in mine. looks like there isnt room for any more.


Lip... Thanx for checking.

I agree, doesn't look like there's room for 6. I know the Mag Xtra has 6 magnets (2 are in the box, you add them if desired), and I thought the Supermag Xtra had 6, but now I can't find where I read that. Penn could clear up a lot of mis-information about these reels by updating their website.

Black Beard, Help, are you out there?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i think the only thing they changed was the reel. even the parts list is for the old reel. but it seems to have all the stopping power anyone could want.


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

*8 magnets???*

I just found this on the World sea fishing forum. It was posted by "David Caulfield" from Penn Fishing Tackle Europe.



> Supermag Xtra has ABEC 5 Ceramic bearings ( 1pair) PLUS 8 magnets on new magnet control
> PLUS retains clicker


If this reel has 8 magnets, 4 must be embedded in or on the underside of the carrier. Didn't want to take that apart, but....


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

It does have 8 magnets, 4 are on the underside, but don't mess with them. I pried one of the top ones off with my fingernail and the bottom one jumped over to one of the other stacks. It's a mess trying to get them back where they're supposed to be, they fly to the nearest magnet easily if you don't have a good grip on them.

The 8 magnets and incredible range of adjustment explains why with the magnets full off the spool spins for about 15 seconds and full on is less than 2 seconds. I'm impressed.

Now all I have to do is balance the spool.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thats what i got with no line on the spool. about 15-17 and about 2 or less with full mag.

also how many clicks do you have between full mag and no mag i have 70! seems like alot but just would like to compair it to someone elses


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Coldest I have cast in is 10deg . According to Terry Carrol at zziplex those temperatures don't affect his rods .


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

4.4 turns of the knob, 16 clicks per turn, yeah, that's about 70 from mags full off to full on.

Did you balance your spool, mine is out of balance. I have a hard time seeing how the humps they talk about using to balance a spool will have any effect, so I balanced the empty spool with tape, just about to put line on it now.
Hopefully it'll stay balanced.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

CraigG said:


> 4.4 turns of the knob, 16 clicks per turn, yeah, that's about 70 from mags full off to full on.
> 
> Did you balance your spool, mine is out of balance. I have a hard time seeing how the humps they talk about using to balance a spool will have any effect, so I balanced the empty spool with tape, just about to put line on it now.
> Hopefully it'll stay balanced.


i dont know how i feel about the humps, but if tommy says it works, well it probibly does. i usually start spooling the line on while moveing the line left to right very rapidly. like mabey 3-4 rotations of the spool in the time it takes to run the line from the left side of the spool to the right. i do this until i cant see the spool shaft(about 1/8in)and then i put it on nice and straight.
the reason i do it this way is i think i read it on Niels wep page.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i just got this of Niels site. looks like he talks about the humps as well

The importance of spool balance when tuning a fast spool cannot be over emphasised. You have to start off assuming the spool itself is in balance, but it is the initial line lay that invariably determines whether a spool runs like a dream or screams like a stuck pig. First time around set the knot to one side of the spool and wind the line on cotton reel fashion for three of four runs across the spool. Then concentrate on feeding it evenly across the spool and fill her up. Now tape it down with some plastic insulating tape run exactly twice round the spool. It must end immediately over where it starts on the spool, an neven overlap will put the spool out of balance. Now with the magnets slid all the way off tighten up the star drag, give the handle a good flip and put it into free spool with the spool rotating as fast as you like. It should be perfectly silent with no hint of vibration. If in doubt spin it again, place the reel on a flat surface and listen closely. If it's out of balance it will vibrate and possibly move across the surface in extreme cases. Bad news. Wind all the line off onto another reel and rewind it but rather than an even line lay make it the opposite.Wind on the line but keep it all on the right hand side to make a hump 4mm to 5mm high, then take the line rapidly across to the left and make a similar hump there. Finally a hump in the middle and then even it all out and continue to wind on evenly as normal. Tape down the end, spin and see how it runs this time. If it's still not right try ariations of humping left, right, middle or right, middle, left until you achieve vibration free running. You either get it right first time or it may take a little while. Balance is obtained by the lay of the first 20 yards of line. There cannot be to much importance put on this subject.


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

Well the tape definitely doesn't work. After I layed the line on evenly, it was at least as bad as the empty spool before I put on the tape. Since then I took the tape off the bare spool and put a hump in the center then layed the line on evenly. That was better, but still not as good as I'd like. I just finished trying a hump on the right side and a hump on the left side, that's a little better than the center hump. Think I'll try your method.

None of these methods has resulted in the reel vibrating when spun and set on a table. My goal has been to get it so that when it's spun and then stops, that it stops at a differnet spot each time it's spun. So far, for each of the three methods it stops at the same spot each time you spin it. It's a different spot for each method and the length of time it spins has varied from 22 to 30 seconds.

BTW, thanks for printing Neil's suggestions, I hadn't seen that before.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

CraigG...

I appreciate the reports on what you're doing with your new SuperMag Xtra. Can't wait until mine arrives...

Jim


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

CraigG said:


> The 8 magnets and incredible range of adjustment explains why with the magnets full off the spool spins for about 15 seconds and full on is less than 2 seconds. I'm impressed.



 15 sec. with the mags off!!?? have you looked inside the bearings and removed the factory GREASE? How tight is your end play??
My 525 knobby (single bayonet magnet) will spin for 25 sec.with the mags off and spool empty. It will spin for over a minute with a full spool. 
With the mags on full about 3-5 empty spool and 10-15 full spool. Slight .25mm end play.

I was just curious,mine acted like yours until I removed the dust shield and cleaned the GREASE out of the bearings.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

dust shield? mabey im missing something. also what kind of oil do you use? i use the red rocket fuel.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Way out of my league here but...
Is it not possble to balance a spool the same way as balancing balacing a motorclycle crank? Put everything on it that would add weight to it and balance with a computer crank balancer, removing or adding weight where necessary. Or is it in the line laying on?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

ok, i just put the reel on the rod so i could spin it useing the handle and now im doing around 25 empty. but over a min. full i dont think i can do that. well i just thought of something, so now i have to open a new thread.


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

barty b said:


> I was just curious,mine acted like yours until I removed the dust shield and cleaned the GREASE out of the bearings.


I didn't take off the dust shield to clean out the grease, just swished them in lighter fluid a few times and then oiled them with Red Rocket fuel. There's probably still some old grease in there, but it's fast enough for me as is.

Lip, your method worked, the reels now almost perfectly balanced, thanks.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

*Cool*

I just got a 525 at BPS for my B day for 150
bucks plus tax, it was worth it to buy it, I usually buy a 50 dollar reel, a cheap one huh!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Lip Ripper said:


> dust shield? mabey im missing something. also what kind of oil do you use? i use the red rocket fuel.


The dust shield on the bearings, once you take it off you cant put it back on,Its useless anyway. I just dig it out with a very sharp hook point, Yeah I know, real technical  then you can see the rollers in the bearing and really clean them. I usr a 50/50 blend of tourny and yellow rocket fuel in all my fishing reels.


----------

